# Rant - Cranky Contractors



## Alias (May 24, 2010)

It must be springtime here, I have whiney contractors showing up in my office.

One in particular just plain pi$$es me off with his complaints about his competitors. He keeps turning these folks in to me instead of calling the CSLB to turn them in for (possible) infractions of the law!

He thinks that I can just go out and bust them because I do code enforcement. I have tried talking to him to no avail. I know times are tough but this is not my job!

He is one of two contractors that have the specialty license for roofing. In CA, as long as two trades are performed with the roofing job, a general contractor can do it. The ones that he has complained about (so far) are being done by a) the homeowner or b) generals who are doing major rehab work.

Argh............

Sue, feeling lost and alone on the frontier


----------



## FredK (May 24, 2010)

My old boss told me one time this when I complained about an old time builder:

"Well Fred one day either he'll be dead or you will and it won't matter."


----------



## Alias (Jun 1, 2010)

FredK said:
			
		

> My old boss told me one time this when I complained about an old time builder:"Well Fred one day either he'll be dead or you will and it won't matter."


Very true Fred. Thanks for putting it in perspective for me, I am a one person show with no one to really bounce things off of except this board.

This guy was popping up at my office for about two weeks and all over town when I was out inspecting. I was getting a little spooked.

Sue, done kvetching


----------



## jim baird (Jun 1, 2010)

"...I am a one person show with no one to really bounce things off of except this board..."

Yo tambien.

I have, however, found lots of support here.

Viva la bulletin board!


----------



## RJJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Most often I keep it to myself for fear of going Postal! Sometimes you have to rant. Just part of the job.


----------



## Alias (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks all for listening.  As I posted before, I kept running into this guy all over town, which kinda spooked me.  It is a small town and all but there were just a few too many sightings........; )

Sue, living la vida loca in the land of fruits and nuts.......yeah, right............


----------



## Mark K (Jun 2, 2010)

In the case of the homeowner doing his own roofing work the last I looked there is no CA law preventing him from doing so as long as he complies with the building code.


----------

